# Columbian Oscars



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Just growing out a group of 13 wild Oscars from Columbia. They are growing well, the biggest ones are pushing 5" and the smallest somewhere around 3.5". I have noticed something with these guys that I have never seen with other Oscars, the dominant ones are VERY pale, almost white. Here are a couple shots to show what I am talking about. There are two real dominant fish with another trying to, his/her color goes between pale and well defined. Have a look and tell me what you think. . .



















Thanks for looking,

Ray


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Ya, I'd say those are pretty close to the wild strain. The original coloration of Oscars was more pale, green, and red than anything. Your's looks like it has that true wild coloration. I bet with a good diet, and a little more growing, those things will look amazing! Good Job! Very Pretty fish!


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I would hope that they are actually wild, since I was there to land them when they arrived on a flight from Bogota :lol:

And thanks by the way, I hope they turn out like i think they will :thumb:


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

wow beautiful oscars. i wish i could get a hold of some like that


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you very much :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *RayQ*,

I do not know much about Oscars; but, I did want to say I like the look of the dominate Oscars.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## Dane559 (Feb 27, 2011)

WAAAW.. thows babys are Beautiful!


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is an updated pic of one of the dominant fish, they are now between 6-7" with one giant over 8"


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Whoa! Turning lighter??


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

beautiful fish...


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

The dominant fish are all light like that, it's very odd to me. :lol:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *RayQ*,

He looks great. He has amazing patterns/color in his fins.

Thank you for the update.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

simply awesome!!! no offence to the red oscars out there but this colour is the best i have ever seen!


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

wow.. I have a wild Columbian but mine is not that light. he is just about 3" and not the boss of the tank.. yet atleast.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks all, they are really becoming a handfull. They are starting to snatch the shrimp that I feed to the rays. . . Their growth with explode with shrimp on the diet I think. I have 14 of them now, sheesh! :lol:


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

Best of luck with all 14 of them.


----------

